#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Zillion weer open?

## Banned

Ik heb na horen zeggen dat komend weekend ( 5 februarie ) de Zillion in  Antwerpen weer opengaat !!!

Wie weet daar meer over ?? Omdat ik dacht dat dat pand niet meer als horeca-pand gebruikt mocht worden !!!

Zou wel lachen zijn als deze zijn deuren weer opent........

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

5 FEB - BBC GRAND OPENING

bron: www.zillion.be

----------


## ronny

de bbc heeft op 5 februari de heropening. dit heeft op zich niks met de zillion te maken, maar de frank(bekend van zillion) is dan weer wel bezig geweest met de heropbouw van de bbc.

Wat er nu met de oude zillion gaat gebeuren weet ik ook niet, maar dezelfde frank is ook weer met een nieuw project bezig voor een discotheek. Wat daar van gaat komen is gewoon afwachten.

Feit is dat er in de zillion tot over een paar maanden nog heel veel materiaal stond weg te rotten en dat is nu wel verkocht geweest.

Meer info weet ik ook niet. Als jo vaes hier nog eens langskomt kan die ons als em wil daarwel nogwat meer info over geven.

mvg
ronny

----------


## VERVALLEN

Het is idd BBC te St-Niklaas dat heropent.
En Frank Verstraeten zit nu blijkbaar bij BBC. Dus ik denk dat BBC restyled te vergelijken zal zijn met Zillion!


Eindelijk terug wat leven !

Maar ging het pand in Antwerpen maar weer open .... 't is ne wens van vele mensen hoor. En er hangen nog massaal veel headjes en scans in die niet meer gebruikt mogen worden .... :Frown: [V]




http://www.club-bbc.be

----------


## VERVALLEN

Foto's van Zillion NA openbare verkoop te zien op:

http://www.dekasound.be/items/foto_7.html


Dus ge ziet .... alles is lang niet weg he!  :Wink:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Euh lj martin en consorten... Ben begin dit jaar nog in de zillion geweest om een setje te bouwen.

En we hebben moet moeite een par kunnen vinden... Dus de droom dat het dak nog vol hangt kan je vergeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Euh lj martin en consorten... Ben begin dit jaar nog in de zillion geweest om een setje te bouwen.
> 
> En we hebben moet moeite een par kunnen vinden... Dus de droom dat het dak nog vol hangt kan je vergeten



Dat kan ik goed geloven. Pars werden ook in Zillion nauwelijks gebruikt. Alles hing vol met scans, heads en robocollors.

De scanwalls hingen na de verkoop er nog, en ook nog vele mac 500's hadden de "sloop van Zillion" overleefd.

ZONDE dat zo'n discotheek ontmanteld werd! 't Is en blijft een schande van Stad Antwerpen en 't Belgische gerecht! :Frown: [V] :Frown:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> ...



Dat we maar 1 par konden vinden wil ook zeggen dat er geen head,scan, strobo, ding achtig iets meer te vinden was...

Zo duidelijker ?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> ...



Euhm...

geen schande van het gerecht en geen schande van de stad antwerpen.
Natuurlijk wel in het oog van degenen die het nu niet meer kunnen uitbaten en degenen die er kwamen.

Maar als je je niet aan de vooropgestelde regels in de vergunning houdt dan weet je toch zelf dat het ooit zal mislopen?

Triestige opmerking van je LJ-martin!
Kan goed zijn dat je het erg vond dat hij dicht MOEST, ( ow ja, ik kwam er ook en vond het ook wel eens leuk) maar om dan het gerecht en de stad als schuldigen aan te wijzen... fout!
De fout ligt bij de uitbaters, al willen zij er natuurlijk alles aan doen om de schuld bij anderen te leggen. 
VERGUNNINGEN ZIJN VERGUNNINGEN EN DAAR DIEN JE JE AAN TE HOUDEN.
DISCUSSION CLOSED!

----------


## Banned

Had begrepen dat in het pand ( Antwerpen ) iets van bedrijfs-feesten werden gehouden met heel veel video projectie.

Er gaan verhalen rond dat verstraeten een nieuw systeem heeft ontworpen dat dmv beamer projectie hologrammen gemaakt kunnen worden.

Of het waar is weet ik niet.

ook ging er ten ronde dat met deze projectie beelden een soort van bioscoop zou komen met een DJ als achtergrond.

Nu verstreaten kennende zal dat wel heel iets speciaal worden. Helaas nooit meer iets van gehoord.

maar de nieuwe BBC zal dan wel een goede metarmefose hebben gehad.

Ben benieuwd ............................

Misschien dat er iemand hier op kort termijn foto's ervan heeft.

----------


## tuurKE

Frank Verstraeten heeft met zn 3D-projecties ook in Hasselt gezeten tijdens de show van Tiësto. Was wel knap maar een uur was toch wat lang!!

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ex-collega van mij is vorige week nog hopen scans (stuk of 100 812'kes) gaan halen in zillion zelf. Ook die bewegende truss moest mee. De confetti-kanonnen mochten maar 100 kosten, maar Frank vond dit veel te weinig, tot de curator passeerde die besliste hoe rapper hoe liever en dus 100 voor 2 confetti-kanonnen. In totaal zouden ze 2 volle camion's buiten gehaald hebben.

Nochtans dacht ik ook dat alles daar al verkocht was...

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Nochtans dacht ik ook dat alles daar al verkocht was...



dat dacht ik ook, maar toen ik eind vorig jaar(2004) er voor de eerste keer kwam stond het er nog vol met materiaal. het hing natuurlijk niet meer op en was overal weggestopt onder het podium enzo, maar er stond nog voor heel veel geld bijeen daar.

mvg
ronny

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> Ex-collega van mij is vorige week nog hopen scans (stuk of 100 812'kes) gaan halen in zillion zelf. Ook die bewegende truss moest mee. De confetti-kanonnen mochten maar 100 kosten, maar Frank vond dit veel te weinig, tot de curator passeerde die besliste hoe rapper hoe liever en dus 100 voor 2 confetti-kanonnen. In totaal zouden ze 2 volle camion's buiten gehaald hebben.
> 
> Nochtans dacht ik ook dat alles daar al verkocht was...



Enig idee of er nog 812's te koop zijn?
Ze zullen wellicht van de scanwall achter het podium komen. Daar hingen er na de verkoop nog ongeveer 100 aan.
Ook rondom hingen nog vele 518's met rotogobo. En ook de robocollors pro400's waren in overvloed te vinden op de grond.

En ja, onder de roosters van podiums en dergelijk waren ook een berg 812's gemonteerd, mac 500's, ...
Zelfs enkele pro2000's rookmachines hingen er nog met volle tank liquide.

Dus .... ook na de verkoop had zillion nog schatten van lichtshow steken!
Volgens mij hangt er nog wel wat! :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Het oppoetsen van de natte dromen van f.v aanhangers is geen doel an sich...
Stoffig solotje, past bij de motteballen waar de Zillion in ligt.

Mocht iemand iets concreets te melden hebben: mail!

----------

